# Devil's Bayou Deer Lease



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

Got a great deer lease 20miles NW of Lufkin Tx. 3200 acres. Need 7 hunters to fill it for a total of 16 hunters. 175 class deer. Camp has water and electric. Looking for game management minded hunters. 1400$ a gun.
Take a look at www.devilsbayou.com for some trail cams.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it fenced? Those are some nice bucks, can't imagine losing hunters with that kind of quality deer. rs


----------



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

Its low fenced. And yea I thought we would have everyone back but 4 of my guys either got married or had new babies. and the others the economy ran over them.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If you would have asked just 3 weeks back......I woulda been in.
I have a lease out west and am now booked for a Pronghorn hunt out west.
Awesome east texas buck.
Looks like the bucks we use to shoot on the Carmona Ranch in Polk county.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Reminds me of 'Bama ... highly interested ...


----------



## whalerchris (May 19, 2009)

Please call me. I would like to get some more details. Very interested.

Thanks,

Chris Zander
713-703-4866


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

What kind of deer have been killed in last couple of years? I noticed the pics. are from a ways back. And, how many deer are allowed?


----------



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

Those deer were killed in the last 5 years. If you look at the web site there are some pics from last year and some trail cam pics. You get two bucks one trophy and one cull. east texas rules apply.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

KyleH said:


> Those deer were killed in the last 5 years. If you look at the web site there are some pics from last year and some trail cam pics. You get two bucks one trophy and one cull. east texas rules apply.


That sounds good! I forgot to also ask you: How many guns are you putting on the place?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

What are the rules. I'm interested please pm me info


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Is bow hunting allowed? What months are allowed for access to scout, etc. 
Are stands community stands or personal?

pm me, I'm interested


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

buckbuddy said:


> That sounds good! I forgot to also ask you: How many guns are you putting on the place?


Says 16 in the original post. Assuming there are no weird exceptions/rules, it sounds like a pretty good deal.

I've already got a ranch, but, I would also be curious to hear all the particulars.

Regardless, that close to Houston, filling it should not be a problem.


----------



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

We agree on the rules each year (in a lease meeting) because it is a new and developing lease the rules have changed a little for the last 3 year. Basics: two bucks one trophy one cull(east Texas rules). Guest are allowed they kill a deer then that is your deer. If you need more info call me. Kyle Harris 281-773-3775


----------



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm putting 16 guns possibly 17 max. Sounds like alot but trust me its not for this land.


----------



## KyleH (Jun 28, 2009)

Year round lease and its great for bow hunting. You can call me at 281-773-3775. Kyle Harris


----------

